# Rally II rim question



## Amigo-2k (Jun 18, 2011)

I have an old Rally II rim as a spare that I just had sand blasted. I noticed inside the rim it is stamped 15X6. I have G70X15 Wide Oval tires on the car, so can I assume I can get the same size and it will fit this rim? (not that the tire will ever get used).

Also, how can i date code the rim?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

These are the GTO Rally Two codes.


Wheel codes GTO, Lemans Tempest

1967 GTO Lemans Tempest 14x6 JA for disc JC for Drum Cars no date codes

1968 GTO Lemans Tempest 14x6 JA for disc JC for Drum Cars no date codes

1969 GTO Lemans Tempest 14x6 JA for all 

1970 GTO Lemans Tempest 14x6 JL or JT 

1971 GTO Lemans Tempest 14x6 KU or 15x7 JW or KR

1972 GTO Lemans Tempest 14x6 KT or 14x7 KS or 15x7 KR

1973 GTO Lemans Tempest 15x7 KR or HM

1974 GTO Lemans Tempest 14x6 HN


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Funny,
I just found a set of 6 1971 GTO 15x7 JW wheels here local. 6 (2 with tires) for $100 (they need restored of course and do not include beauty rings or center caps) but I am pretty excited about them. What's the biggest tire I can put on a 15x7 safely? With the 455 set up would I be better off finding a custom wheel I like so I can get like a 275 or 295 under there?:confused


----------



## Unclesams (Jun 5, 2009)

Has anyone seen the 'KX' code on 14x6? Just curious? I don't know if they are for drum or disk???


----------

